# Beef Hotdogs



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

Are Beef Hotdogs available in the Subic Bay area?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Not sure as I don't really care for the filipino hot dogs. I haven't seen any US Brand hot dogs in the Freeport. Maybe at the S&R in Pampanga? The S&R charges 700p for a yearly membership and is about 1 hour away from the Freeport (via the SCTEX/NLEX).


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

where is the S&R in Pampanga?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The mini marts or 7-Eleven's sell some good hot dogs if you get a craving, the grocery stores don't sell anything that tasty with the exception of the Frabelle branded name, cheese hot dogs, that's the only hot dog I will buy, the plain style Frabelle is okay but not as good.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If your a real hot dog fan, there are some online stores sell equipment, I have seen the ones they sell in the US with the bun warmer, I found a heavy duty hot dog cooker but unsure if it has a bun warmer, also miss those pop corn machines, eventually I will buy both, not only are they great for parties but mini business.

Food Cart Equipments Para Sayo - Philippines - 15813173


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll tell ya what I'd like to find in a store here are the "Wrangler" Brand all beef franks from home in the states! Imagine how well those would sell in stores where expats live and vacation!


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> The mini marts or 7-Eleven's sell some good hot dogs if you get a craving, the grocery stores don't sell anything that tasty with the exception of the Frabelle branded name, cheese hot dogs, that's the only hot dog I will buy, the plain style Frabelle is okay but not as good.


Just wanted to give a big thumbs up to your recommendation! My kids both like those weird, bright red hotdogs but I can't stand them.

I was walking around the grocery store this week and saw a package of the Frabelle Cheesedogs and it made me think of this thread and I thought, "Hey, I might as well try these out." 

You are right: they aren't too bad at all. Worlds ahead of the other brands they have around here - it actually reminded me of back home. If the girls are going to break me down and have hotdogs it's definitely going to be the Frabelle Cheesedogs.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Phil_expat said:


> where is the S&R in Pampanga?


Take the San Fernando exit on the south bound NLEX and turn right. It's about 100m on the right. It has lots of western products. It is about a 1 hour drive from the Freeport via NLEX/SCTEX.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Frabelle hot dogs*



raconnor said:


> Just wanted to give a big thumbs up to your recommendation! My kids both like those weird, bright red hotdogs but I can't stand them.
> 
> I was walking around the grocery store this week and saw a package of the Frabelle Cheesedogs and it made me think of this thread and I thought, "Hey, I might as well try these out."
> 
> You are right: they aren't too bad at all. Worlds ahead of the other brands they have around here - it actually reminded me of back home. If the girls are going to break me down and have hotdogs it's definitely going to be the Frabelle Cheesedogs.



The Frabelle cheese dogs are good if not over cooked (boiled till they expand some) and not fried, I tried them all the worst ones are the ones that claim to be German or beef hot dogs, Frabelle makes a regular hot dog and I like those also, they're better than Tender Juicy, my daughter claims that the Tender Juicy is good fried.

I might make a new thread on Philippine foods that work or take the place of our imported good from the US (expensive here), my daughter also introduced me to a local sauce that is as good as Tabasco and I found another brand that is similar but taste better than imported Worschier sauce, it's local and cheaper, same with coffee I had issues for the longest time till I ran across Baroko coffee, grown in Batangas, sold here but probably harder to find in Manila.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

Finally a subject near and dear! FOOD. GOOD. QUALITY. I would love just an ordinary gas station quicky stop hotdog!!! I can't eat a jollibee burger! I always think taste odd but made a mistake looking closely! Sort of a goo patty! Mcdo burger not bad!!! I never eat mcdo in USA! Like the coffee in mcdo and wow get a refil so in Ph I'm a patron! Always very nice young people working there. If mcalley boy gets dogs cookin I'm on my way ! Stayed in Guadalajara and DF mexico lots and a mex dog wrapped in a bacon strip with all sort of toppings is hard to beat. Of course that occasional side of salmonella sort of makes the party last too long! If only that Oscar Meyer hot dog mobile could cross the pacific ........


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hot dogs*

I remember the hotdogs on my way home from Tijuana wrapped bacon fully loaded, real good I have made those hear.

I don't go to just any gas station for gas because I have recived bad gas or not enough by the private ones so I stop at Shell gas, some of the private ones I think I lose 1/4 of what a I paid for, unsure if it's taken or calculated wrong but I have learned my lesson, but Shell has no hot dogs.

7-Eleven has the best hot dogs and buns along with the condiments that go along with the it, I tried their smoked bacon hot dog, (large-sized) and it was good. I don't think they sell gas here but there's so many 7-Elevens that you can get in and out quickly with drink for 49 peso's.

Jollibee can make good chicken but the burgers are meat loaf like the McDonald's Pnoy burger and the buns they use are dry and lacking.

Our next stop is Shakey's, been wanting to go there for a long time I just need to do some research on Google Earth and find the one in Calamba Laguna, miss their Chicken and Mojo's and now get taunted nightly on TV with the advertisement.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I remember the hotdogs on my way home from Tijuana wrapped bacon fully loaded, real good I have made those hear.
> 
> I don't go to just any gas station for gas because I have recived bad gas or not enough by the private ones so I stop at Shell gas, some of the private ones I think I lose 1/4 of what a I paid for, unsure if it's taken or calculated wrong but I have learned my lesson, but Shell has no hot dogs.
> 
> ...


I found the Shakey's at SM Clark to be not worth the money. Does not taste like the ones at home and for the price they simply do not provide near enough food. I'll not go back again myself. Hope you find it different down by your place...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

So the 7-11 hotdogs are real? Yes, the Mojo's at Shakeys are really good!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hotdogs, Shakeys*



Gene and Viol said:


> I found the Shakey's at SM Clark to be not worth the money. Does not taste like the ones at home and for the price they simply do not provide near enough food. I'll not go back again myself. Hope you find it different down by your place...



I performed my yearly PBI card update and on the way out of the city my wife decieded to go around the Laguna de Bay from the Antipolo side the pizza had some quality issues, dry crust and had a flaked out area, didn't taste so hot either and she made the mistake of ordering hot wings they weren't so good. After traveling for 4 hrs and spending time at the PBI I was ready for a bottle of beer only and we were denied the manager pointed over to another room within view that had teenage school pupils eating I would have left but we were so hungry and I didn't know where else to go.

My next Shakey's experience was somewhere around San Pablo Laguna and it turned out to be a good one the fried chicken and mojo's were good along with the Pizza, it was located close to a SM mall and the service was good they even had their own child character in costume.

Haven't been to the Calamba Laguna one in almost a decade but I remember it was good back then unsure about now.

I like Chow King also but the closest one to me is just terrible, It's located very close to Sta Cruz Laguna inside the Sun Mart mall and the food looks old or taste off but once again San Pablo has one next to a Hospital and it's perfect.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I performed my yearly PBI card update and on the way out of the city my wife decieded to go around the Laguna de Bay from the Antipolo side the pizza had some quality issues, dry crust and had a flaked out area, didn't taste so hot either and she made the mistake of ordering hot wings they weren't so good. After traveling for 4 hrs and spending time at the PBI I was ready for a bottle of beer only and we were denied the manager pointed over to another room within view that had teenage school pupils eating I would have left but we were so hungry and I didn't know where else to go.
> 
> My next Shakey's experience was somewhere around San Pablo Laguna and it turned out to be a good one the fried chicken and mojo's were good along with the Pizza, it was located close to a SM mall and the service was good they even had their own child character in costume.
> 
> ...


It's about time for lunch and that pizza sounds pretty good. Wish they were forced to maintain US standards in all their locations. I don't mind spending money on good food but hate to throw it away.
We went to a Kenny Rodgers Roasters in a local mall last year. Menu and menu photos looked good. We ordered and the garbage that was served didn't even resemble the menu items. Told them to get rid of it and actually had to publicly denounce the place and give them h*** while there to get a refund on the (had to pre-pay) food. Never again and that kind of lousy food explains why the place is most always empty. Never again! I'll stick to the other places that actually have good food.
Also, we went to SM Clark about a week ago and was shocked and pleased to see they had a small "Dari-Queen" that had just been opened. Talk about good. Tasted exactly like any DQ in the states! Just wish they would serve the burgers & fries etc and not just ice cream products...


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

*Food sort of!!*

My first visit to philippines I think wow, bad food. This still stands true but I suppose between my cooking and the expensive stores offering US or Australian quality meats etc I am fine! I read in more than one travel magazine online and in print as how Philippines was NOT a culinary destination!!! Hahahahahaha my extended time in Mexico ruined me I guess as truly a culinary wonderland! But now WE (expats) are near and subject to the influence of Thailand , Vietnam, Japan and Hong Kong all delicious and creative! I hate to admit but pretty sure when we liberated the Philippine islands from Japan we also liberated the Philippines from creative tropical and delicious foods. AGAIN I do the math..... Inexpensive life, English speaking , friendly and most beautiful women on earth ... YES!!! My lovely and sweet pinay wife (40 ish) go to Bangkok this year for casual weekend cooking and food shopping class! Good for us as a couple and our taste buds will be eternally grateful!!!!! I suppose I take the attitude " if you never had Blue Bell ice cream, Texas BBQ, Shiner Bock beer " then is hard to pass on the appreciation of really tasty good food as is just not there!!! These are just mine and sure all expats have their regional back home favorites. I have seen my wife and friends happy eating what we expats would consider as bad restaurant food!! Since we are couple her taste and likes have gone very American and our food out and in home has become another thing we have in common! I hope good food post and alerts continue here!!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*hot dogs wrapped in bacon*

I spent many weekends across the border Mexico and late at night the hot dog venders come out with bacon wrapped around them, also miss the corn on the cob, hot sauce, butter the works, I think even shredded coconut.

I have a made a few dogs like that here, my wife likes it wrapped with bacon to.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Note on the Frabelle hot dogs they have the cheese dogs (my favorite) they are not red but Frabelle does sell a red hot dog and they are okay better tasting then the rest but a different flavor from the cheese dogs, they sell other package meat products, ham, bacon, I have tried they ham and it's a winner.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Little update on hot dogs, I have a new favorite by a brand called King Sue, German Franks... these are so good I stopped buying the other brand names after sampling these, they have the smaller and larger hot dogs I buy the larger ones the price is reasonable and it has a smoked flavoring, it's the best local hot dog so far and I'm gonna stock up before the Christmas Holidays.


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

I like my hotdogs with a gherkin relish, my Philippine girlfriend took jars of it back to Philippines when she came to visit me in Australia.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Imported relish*



redeye51 said:


> I like my hotdogs with a gherkin relish, my Philippine girlfriend took jars of it back to Philippines when she came to visit me in Australia.


Imported relish sounds good and I sure miss it, I've been buying the locally made relish at the market, it's sold by weight and okay, I also like relish on the hot dogs.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Found a new favorite Hot Dog the brand name is Swift and it's hard to find but they sell a smoked version and it's good I've also tried their cheese dogs and not bad but I prefer the smoked and meaty Swift hot dogs now are what I look for, price is good for the number of hot dogs you receive.

My previous favorite hot dogs don't taste the same anymore and I've noticed this quality issue with many products, they don't seem to keep the flavor standardized and new items are terrific at first and then about 4 months later or less they aren't the same.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Found a new favorite Hot Dog the brand name is Swift and it's hard to find but they sell a smoked version and it's good I've also tried their cheese dogs and not bad but I prefer the smoked and meaty Swift hot dogs now are what I look for, price is good for the number of hot dogs you receive.
> 
> My previous favorite hot dogs don't taste the same anymore and I've noticed this quality issue with many products, they don't seem to keep the flavor standardized and new items are terrific at first and then about 4 months later or less they aren't the same.


Mark,

That really sounds good to me. Swift is or was a US brand. Where do you find them? Is it a a nationwide type grocery store? We have Ayala malls here as well as SM Malls. Both with grocery stores. If they have them here I'll buy a bunch next month.

What I really miss from home are the "Wrangler" franks. All the ones they make are great but can't find them here, even at the duty free stores in Clark.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Swift Hot Dogs*



Asian Spirit said:


> Mark,
> 
> That really sounds good to me. Swift is or was a US brand. Where do you find them? Is it a a nationwide type grocery store? We have Ayala malls here as well as SM Malls. Both with grocery stores. If they have them here I'll buy a bunch next month.
> 
> What I really miss from home are the "Wrangler" franks. All the ones they make are great but can't find them here, even at the duty free stores in Clark.


I haven't tried all the major chains but I found the Swift Hot Dogs at the South Super Market chain so I'm unsure if they have any of these branches up in your area but I'll bet any major grocery chain would sell these, I think they were 180 pesos.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> I haven't tried all the major chains but I found the Swift Hot Dogs at the South Super Market chain so I'm unsure if they have any of these branches up in your area but I'll bet any major grocery chain would sell these, I think they were 180 pesos.


Thanks for the info. I'll have a look around and see if there are in the major grocery stores at the malls. They carry a lot of good stuff so maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I haven't tried all the major chains but I found the Swift Hot Dogs at the South Super Market chain so I'm unsure if they have any of these branches up in your area but I'll bet any major grocery chain would sell these, I think they were 180 pesos.


I haven't tried the dogs yet but I buy the Swift bacon here at Royal Duty Free and they also have them once in a while at Pure Gold Duty Free. A few years ago they used to have Swift at SM Olongapo but no more. The bacon has a more US-like flavor than the local brands without costing an arm and a leg. Hormel bacon is widely available but the price

Yes, I think Swift is a U.S. brand but they probably have a licensing agreement with a company in PH.


----------

